# Moving across China's vast country side



## LillianEmerald (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi all ... 

My partner and I are trying to figure out the most economical way of moving from the south of China to the North East, more specifically XingRen, Guizhou to Changchun, Jilin.

We have already made the move once by hiring a moving company who in turn broke many of our things, including a 52" TV set, and even though we purchased insurance the company we used refused to pay. 

So, we are trying to figure out a way to move north once more, preferably by truck and a hired driver, as we also have pets, and relocating them is often difficult in this country. 

Unfortunately live in a small country town so finding resources here can be rather difficult. Does anyone know of a national moving company or anywhere I can pay for a driver with a truck willing to drive long distances?? 

Or any other options/thoughts??

Cheers
Lillie


----------



## LillianEmerald (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks badsector, 

I googled too, but for some reason my Mac doesn't like Chinese websites, not even baidu! So I was hoping that someone that has experience moving across the country would be able to recommend. 

Thanks very much though! Will check them out.


----------

